# 3M Sun Gun



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Was in one of the best bodyshops in N.ireland today, and noticed they use one of these, just like Paul Dalton. Just thought it was interesting.










http://products3.3m.com/catalog/us/...us_aad_3_0/command_AbcPageHandler/output_html


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd like to know how much they are. Or indeed, where you can get one (or a Brinkman)


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

If i remember correctly theyre bloody expensive, atleast compared to the Brinkmann, which i find very good for spotting swirls.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

get yourselves to VW and get one of the "Touerag torches", they come in the cigarette lighters and are ace for spotting swirls, holograms etc, and fits in your pocket no problem at all, just as good as a brinkmann etc


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Clark, you're a genius. Does that just fit in a regular *** lighter then? Or does it have to be adapted?


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> get yourselves to VW and get one of the "Touerag torches", they come in the cigarette lighters and are ace for spotting swirls, holograms etc, and fits in your pocket no problem at all, just as good as a brinkmann etc


They look a great idea, I think i'll be going to see my mate tomorrow


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Clark said:


> get yourselves to VW and get one of the "Touerag torches", they come in the cigarette lighters and are ace for spotting swirls, holograms etc, and fits in your pocket no problem at all, just as good as a brinkmann etc


Could be just about to save me a fortune -- I've just started work at a VW dealer :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

How much Clark?


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Could be just about to save me a fortune -- I've just started work at a VW dealer :thumb:


I can see a group buy coming on 

And I already have a brinkmann


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

david g said:


> How much Clark?





Refined Reflections said:


> I can see a group buy coming on
> 
> And I already have a brinkmann


Now there's a thought...

I'll have to find out how much they are:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.audi-accessories.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=103

£17.99


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Reg Hollis said:


> Clark, you're a genius. Does that just fit in a regular *** lighter then? Or does it have to be adapted?


Straight into the *** lighter, theyre mega bright too, like an HID 



david g said:


> How much Clark?


bout £20 i think, i got mine for nowt when i was manager at VW a year or 2 ago


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

oh, neil beat me to it  

they really are very handy, never go flat either


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Good work fellas.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The 3M lights are circa £500 !!! the Tourag tourch wins


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Epoch said:


> The 3M lights are circa £500 !!! the Tourag tourch wins


That's a lot of Touareg torches :lol:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Had one of these in the Audi, until that fecker that is Magners made me take it out with me on the **** one night. It was never seen again  ordered another one but


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> The 3M lights are circa £500 !!! the Tourag tourch wins


Found one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-3M-PPS-SU...ryZ30923QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

I'll have a word with my tool guy, see if he can get them?


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

andyollie said:


> Had one of these in the Audi, until that fecker that is Magners made me take it out with me on the **** one night. It was never seen again  ordered another one but


Haha what did you get up to with a torch ey Andy?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

If it's just to see the car in sun light we could probably ship it to the USA for less.


----------



## Dave Mk6 (Oct 21, 2006)

found another one

HERE
the kit £135
postage £28


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

deej said:


> Haha what did you get up to with a torch ey Andy?


lol, i was wonderin why lisa eyes were lightin up


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

The VW torches can be had from here also, at a slightly better price:
link


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps had one of these for an age and they are good they fit straight into the ciggie lighter .


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

but i think this is better and cheaper

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18562

it is only about 4" long and has 20 superbright leds ...

Im working on getting a torch specifically for DW


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I still prefer the Brinkmann 

I know that when Brazo / Alex L did the first Brinkmann group buy, that quite a few other torches were tried. I know, I tested a load as well.

In my opinion, the Brinkmann is still the tool to have:thumb:


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> The VW torches can be had from here also, at a slightly better price:
> link


Plus the dreaded VAT and delivery though.


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Although advertised as being for VW or Audi, they fit cigarette lighter sockets on lesser vehicles as well, do they?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I still prefer the Brinkmann
> 
> I know that when Brazo / Alex L did the first Brinkmann group buy, that quite a few other torches were tried. I know, I tested a load as well.
> 
> In my opinion, the Brinkmann is still the tool to have:thumb:


But where do they come from Steve? I know someone mentioned Amazon, but they don't list them any more - ebay was no good either.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

What an excellent idea :thumb: An no issues with mains voltage for the charger



Skodaw said:


> Could be just about to save me a fortune -- I've just started work at a VW dealer :thumb:


Group Buy? I'm sure you could impress your new employers by giving them an order for 20+ of these. Hoe much are they?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

r44flyer said:


> Although advertised as being for VW or Audi, they fit cigarette lighter sockets on lesser vehicles as well, do they?


cig lighters are pretty much universal..should fit all cars


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

that sun gun just looks like a household 12v downlighter bulb,given me an idea to make something now


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

parish said:


> What an excellent idea :thumb: An no issues with mains voltage for the charger
> 
> Group Buy? I'm sure you could impress your new employers by giving them an order for 20+ of these. Hoe much are they?


Currently Volkswagen UK have 187 of these ciglight torches in stock, current retail price is £15.95 +vat.

If there was enough interest I would be happy to enquire for a discount.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Put me down for one!

1- Chris_4536


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll have 2 please, or is that supposed to be my number in the list? either way...


1- Chris_4536
2- r44flyer


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

1- Chris_4536 (x1)
2- r44flyer (x2)


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> 1- Chris_4536 (x1)
> 2- r44flyer (x2)


I have PM'd WHIZZER for approval for a Group Buy,
subject to approval I will post a new thread in the Group Buy section


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

I should be able to get my usual 10% discount on these.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just drumming up interest to get a good measure :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> Just drumming up interest to get a good measure :thumb:


:thumb: No harm in that, just thought I better get the ok from WHIZZER


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

1- Chris_4536 (x1)
2- r44flyer (x2)
3- MOB (x2)


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

1- Chris_4536 (x1)
2- r44flyer (x2)
3- MOB (x2)
4- Parish (x1)

Just a thought, but what about the torch that WHIZZER mentioned he was trying to arrange specially for DW (post #25)? Might it be better waiting and seeing what WHIZZER comes up with first (I hadn't read his post when I suggested a GB on this one)?


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

parish said:


> 1- Chris_4536 (x1)
> 2- r44flyer (x2)
> 3- MOB (x2)
> 4- Parish (x1)
> ...


That's why I've PM'd WHIZZER - although the cost and size of the Touareg torch make it a worthwhile tool anyway.

Will await WHIZZER's reply :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

cool :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive got a contact at vw that can do trade prices and mail order, pm me if you need his details


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> ive got a contact at vw that can do trade prices and mail order, pm me if you need his details


Thanks, I work at a VW dealer, so should be ok - but will certainly bear it in mind :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

okay no probs, didnt realise you worked for em...whats the trade price then>?


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok have spoken to WHIZZER, he has asked that I find out what the exact price we would be able to get them for and P&P etc. 

As WHIZZER has already said they are looking at a DW LED torch - so don't want to confuse the issue.

Once we have price's and have spoken to WHIZZER will get back to you all.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yep just waiting on Daves final costing and then i thik a group by could go ahead .. I already have one of these .... personally it is great as a quick inspect light but will not replace the brinkmann or a super bright led light for swil checking .... ( just my thoughts having used all three)


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm interested in one as a useful tool as well as using it for spotting swirls etc. I usually keep a small LED torch in the car for emergencies, and as it happens I lost mine only the other day. This cig lighter idea is perfect, and it always sits there ready for you to use, with maximum charge... fantastic idea!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

r44flyer said:


> I'm interested in one as a useful tool as well as using it for spotting swirls etc. I usually keep a small LED torch in the car for emergencies, and as it happens I lost mine only the other day. This cig lighter idea is perfect, and it always sits there ready for you to use, with maximum charge... fantastic idea!


Will update with costs asap :wave:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

This sounds like an ideal torch to have in the car for emergencies. I used to have a mini maglight in the glove box, but have recently lost it. This would make an ideal replacement.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

mine came in handy again today on an Audi Q7


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

The brinkman is on amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-Max...bs_3/102-2900994-0678527?ie=UTF8&s=automotive

Works out around £30 with shipping. I got mine from this seller, shipping was good and fairly quick. :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you, not sure how I missed that! All I kept getting on Amazon was 'no longer sold'.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Is this the correct part number?

7L6 947 175 A - VW Touareg LED Electric Torch


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Those little torchs are ace, I've had mine about 2yrs now & its still going strong. :thumb:

I keep mine plug'd in the 12v socket in the boot, need the *** socket for the road angel


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Jace said:


> Those little torchs are ace, I've had mine about 2yrs now & its still going strong. :thumb:
> 
> I keep mine plug'd in the 12v socket in the boot, need the *** socket for the road angel


:lol: :lol: @ the phaser!!

I have the boot socket too. Does it always draw power in the boot? Or does it stop once charged?


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

brightpinkstar said:


> The brinkman is on amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-Max...bs_3/102-2900994-0678527?ie=UTF8&s=automotive
> 
> Works out around £30 with shipping. I got mine from this seller, shipping was good and fairly quick. :thumb:


Did you get stung for import duty?
How long did it take to arrive?
And is the plug multi voltage so you can use a US 2 pin to standard UK 3 pin adaptor?


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Is this the correct part number?
> 
> 7L6 947 175 A - VW Touareg LED Electric Torch


Yes that is the correct part no


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i'd probably jump in on a possible group buy for the VW lighter torch so you could count me in...


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi,
I will be interested in this purchase also.... a few questions

1) How long does a fully charged torch last ?

2) Can you spot swirls with it ?

Thanks

Perm


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

the torch lasts hours & hours, its never started to die on me whilst on a detail. It is also extremely good at spotting swirls, just as good if not better than the brinkmann in my opinion


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

i used the 3m one today at the bodyshop. Brilliant  soooo bright it has a fan to keep it cool.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I've PM'd WHIZZER with regards to the possible group buy, but as yet I
have not heard back.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> i used the 3m one today at the bodyshop. Brilliant  soooo bright it has a fan to keep it cool.


How does it compare/differ to the Brinkmann (or dont you have a Brinkmann)?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Alex L said:


> How does it compare/differ to the Brinkmann (or dont you have a Brinkmann)?


course i have a brinkman ya bender 
its bout twice as bright mate


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> course i have a brinkman ya bender
> its bout twice as bright mate


:wave:

Why havn't you taken the Brinkmann with you and got some side by side photos then


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Alex L said:


> :wave:
> 
> Why havn't you taken the Brinkmann with you and got some side by side photos then


cos i sneaked a look and play while the bodyman was on the phone, cos he didnt want me touching it after i was fecking about with it from last week


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

Well is there a group buy or not


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Right guy's sorry for the delay, there is now a group buy for the VW Touareg Torches.

Please see this thread : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=220486#post220486


----------

